# Canon 5D ISO (H1)?



## Donnyg37 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys new to the forum and new to photography i just picked up a mark ii 5d and i was wondering how to get into a higher iso then the regular choices. like i think its called iso h1 does anybody no how to get into that, your help will be appriciated .


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

In the menu (custom functions, I think) look for 'ISO Expansion' and set it to 'Enable'.

That will allow you to access H1 and H2 with your ISO.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

See page 58 and page 174 in the manual.


----------

